# Constipated?



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm worried about my female cockatiel, she occasionally gets a lot of poo stuck to her butt feathers, which I usually remove and she's fine after, she usually does one enormous poo and then poops normally after that, but after cleaning her yesterday, she's only been doing small poos and hasn't been pooping very frequently at all.

Besides from that, she seems alright, but I'm worried she's still constipated, or even egg bound, however she doesn't seem to be straining to lay an egg or anything like that. I think her vent looks clear, but it's hard to get a good look at her, I'm scared of hurting her if she is egg bound, she doesn't like me holding her in certain positions.

I've heard to give birds veggies if they're constipated but she won't eat them, is there anything I can do to help her or find out what the real problem is? I can't call the vet till tomorrow as they're closed now.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What does the poop look like? Color and such? Is she eating anything at all?


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Her poop looks like it always does, it's just not as much as usual, and she seems to be eating, I think. She had a little snack while I had her out earlier and seemed just as excited to eat as always. I actually had another look and it SEEMS that she's pooped a bit more, but it's got stuck to her feathers again, but I still don't think she's got everything out.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

For now keep doing what you're doing, but she really needs to see a vet. The poop sticking to the vent isn't normal.


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

I will definitely call them first thing in the morning. I've got her out now and I can't actually see anything blocking her vent, it's just sticking to feathers around it, it's kind of hard to tell what's going on. Hopefully the vet can help.


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry for double posting but can someone tell me how to see if she is eggbound? What would it feel like if she were? I'm trying to rub near her vent really gently to see if I can feel anything, but I'm not sure what I should be feeling for.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is her vent swollen? That's the sign of her having an egg. Are her poops huge? Huge watery poops are a sign of having an egg. If she's sitting in a corner, barely moving and fluffed up, those are signs as well. But, even if she's not exhibiting these signs, something is still wrong if she's constipated.


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm taking her to the vet in a couple of hours, I just cleaned her up since she had more poop in her feathers, I've noticed her poop is a darker green than usual, not sure if that's because it's been stuck for a long time or not. I think she's going more than yesterday but I'm still taking her to the vet.


----------

